# Wondering if this is correct



## v194 (Jun 29, 2011)

Been having a problem with my HVAC drying out the inside of the house. Humidity levels plummet in winter and are causing health issues. 
On the HVAC forum they suggest my house is too leaky bringing in the cold dry air which got me looking for leaky areas.
In the attic I found an area over a screened in porch that is un-insulated.
The drawing is showing how it is laid out. Does this appear to be a major leak?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Unless this porch is enclosed heated and cool with the same system it has no effect.
You want that attic as close as possible to the outside temp.
If I was looking for leaks it would be above and below the house around any place wiring, ceiling fans and lights,, plumbing, HVAC ducts where ran that never got air sealed.
Around windows and doors.


----------



## v194 (Jun 29, 2011)

The porch is not heated or cooled it is screened on one side and e sides are the exterior of the house.
So you are saying this is of little consequence?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You can install a humidifier on the furnace to add moisture to the house.


----------



## v194 (Jun 29, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> You can install a humidifier on the furnace to add moisture to the house.


Yes, My HVAC man says its $1500. Looking for a less costly solution.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Less costly solution


http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vqmt=e&hvbmt=e&hvdev=p&ref=pd_sl_164huap5nw_e


----------



## v194 (Jun 29, 2011)

ryansdiydad said:


> Less costly solution
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vqmt=e&hvbmt=e&hvdev=p&ref=pd_sl_164huap5nw_e



Yes its true its less costly but I have 3 running constantly in a 3000 sq/ft house and its noisy. Not to mention I spent most of the day refilling the units so they can keep up the humidity level to a bearable percentage.

Id like to find out how my house can be so "leaky" Its like 15 years old and has maximum insulation and double pane windows. Im in SC and its not like winters are really rough. Based on the humidity levels it feels like we are living outside. Or someone is leaving a door open 24/7. Just frustrated.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi v194,
Air sealing will have the double benefit of increasing your moisture level and reducing both heating and cooling costs. How much yours is leaking can be measured but your dry air is already telling us it is leaking too much. I'll add a link below that will describe the many leaks a home can have.

However, you are on the right track. Joe is correct in that the porch is not necessarily a problem. The exception would be if the wall between the porch and house was never completely sealed. That can happen when they know it will be covered so sometimes the exterior sheathing is not complete at the top.

The link below will go through many possibilities, but since your home is relatively new I would focus on something big that was overlooked. Examples would be plumbing vents from basement to attic, areas around any chimneys, drop ceilings above cabinets, openings below sinks, tubs, and showers.

The other big contributor could be any ducts outside the conditioned space, like an attic. Those ducts need to be well air sealed (and checked for disconnects) as any air forced out of the house will result in outside air coming back in.

As a note, a typical home will leak about 1/3 of its air every hour. Tight would be every 4 hours and leaky every 2 hours. These numbers aren't exact but they give you an idea where all of that moisture is going. People and their activities usually provide plenty of moisture as long as the house or heating system isn't too well connected to the outside.
Bud
http://www.efficiencyvermont.com/stella/filelib/TBC_Guide_062507.pdf


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Insulation, as in fiberglass insulation, is not an air sealant. It actually allows air to move through it.

You need to caulk any holes in your top plates that wires come through. Along with all switches and receptacles on your outside walls. Doesn't hurt to do the ones on the inside walls either.


----------

